
Merkel demands answers from Putin over Navalny's attempted murder - silasrude
https://www.dw.com/en/navalny-novichok-germany-russia/a-54794283
======
rasz
While the other hand is happily building Putins pipeline despite almost whole
EU opposition
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nord_Stream#Nord_Stream_2](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nord_Stream#Nord_Stream_2)

~~~
coolspot
What else Germany can do if they shut down and demonized all nuclear energy?

Winters are cold and they don’t want to freeze to death as their grandfathers
in 1941 ([https://archive.is/csslJ](https://archive.is/csslJ)).

They can’t burn coal for political reasons (green party), there is no enough
solar generation, especially under winter sun, so they burn natural gas, which
is cleanest fossil fuel.

~~~
foxyv
I wonder if they would be interested in NuScale's new micro reactors. No more
of the PWRs that they are scared shirtless about but they don't have to burn
half the oil in the world to stay warm.

------
Nginx487
I'm sure, civilized world can demand answers from Kim Jong Un about working
camps in his country, or Xi Jinping about concentration camps for Uighurs with
the same probability of success.

Dictators don't care what people outside their dictatorship think and do,
unless it possesses direct threat to their power. Russia has nukes and seems
do not care about sanctions (I mean, starving people without access to
medications is not a reason to care for Putin), so Merkel would unlikely
receive any explanation from Putin, he's to busy posing on a horse with a
naked torso for Western magazines.

~~~
anniefrost
I'm sure the civilized world could also answer about how they monitor
everyone, how they helped middle east, and how they pressured every country to
submit to their demands.

------
simonblack
I'd demand answers too. How come a 'military grade' nerve agent that should be
capable of killing hundreds almost instantly is such a failure that it hardly
works at all?

~~~
Wald76
It’s interesting that (a) a military grade nerve agent was used, (b) the
dosage given was sub-lethal, and (c) Putin had no qualms about releasing
Navalny to German care. Makes you wonder if this was all about sending a
message.

~~~
anniefrost
The problem is who(s) is the one sending message. Putin or someone who doesn't
like Putin sitting on his office.

~~~
Nginx487
People who don't like Putin won't stay long in the office/alive. He's a KGB
agent, paranoid about keeping his power, I'm quite sure all activities of
Kremlin officials receive his approval someway.

